# Paintball outing.possible?



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

ok fellas im trying to see what if any interest in setting up some time for a paintball outing. i already have a spot fairly cheap and usually has open dates. this type of paintball is more sportsman oreinted i guess its in the woods, near a railroad track, engulfing an old concrete factory. hence the name of the place The Ruins(bellevue, MI near olivet). its quite a physical sport. full camo is a must they can rent out equipment if you need it (quite cheap). we rent the place for four hour blocks and a group size of ***15 to 20*** is adequate.... i guess im looking for some interest id like to set it up for us the sooner the better. now im just taking names to see if we could even fill the field... prolly looking the 9 or the 10 of august! if i get a lot of response we could rent the field the whole day and split the group. last time we tried 15 against 15 and it was ok so that may be a possibilty.anyways let me know thanks!!!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Will there be any "Bambis" from Las Vegas ? Not to shoot of course, just to help out like they do at some of those golf outings.

L & O


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

no "bambies" here lol and werent not hunting them either lol. although anything is possible...j/k!


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

anyone........????


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

I'm up for it, I'm leaving for college August 16 though so it would have to be before then. Hopefully some other people will start jumping in.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

is there anyway you can get the prices to rent equipment?? i have never played paintball but have been interested in trying it. (great another addiction i need )

plus having prices might generate some more interest in this.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

okay let me give ya a rough idea of prices ill call tomorrow and get hard prices.i always go in a group so it distorts the pricing. first id have to send in a 10 deposit from everyone or i pay it and get it from everyone when you arrive your own equipment it goes a extra 5 so 15 total plus you must buy paint from them. no equipment i think your in for another 15 if im correct so 25 total plus you must buy paint from them...paint is 70 a case 2000 paintballs and we all split that up and buy a few cases so figure a extra 20 per person will buy a lot of paint.
**equipment rental includes paintball gun(marker),goggles,a free first fill of paint,and free CO2 all day

deposit $10

own equip + $5

rent equip + $ 15 approx. i always have my own stuff

paint $70 a case 2000 rounds we all go in on cases and split them up even

CO2 $.25 ounce to fill for those of us with our own equipment we have to pay to refill if need be usually a 20 oz tank lasts me all day

hope this helps a little im sure im real close on prices i always bring at least 40 on top of my 10 deposit


***oh i want to start a running list of interested names so if your interested please say so***

so far:

ozzgood2001 
moe
quix20
steely-head?


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Depending on the date i would like to go.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

great john.the date will be a weekend i know that they are only open on the weekend im really hoping the 9 or 10 th of august!!!


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

throw my name on there as well.i will need to rent the stuff.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

ok i was real close on price only mistake is it is 30 total including deposit to rent everything

so far:
Moe
ozzgood2001
quix20
wildbill
quest32a

****also looks like saturday august 9 (10 am to 2 pm) we will need to be on the field by 9 am at the lastest to get equiupment get a tour of the field, pay dues, make teams,fill out waivers, that way we can start on time *******


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

here is the address so you can look up directions:

Ruins Paintball Field
8883 Sand Rd , bellevue, MI 49021

walkons are welcome if ya wanna show up last minute just be there by 9 am.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

come on fellas i know i theres some interest out there..maybe a teenage son?good father son moments! good safe clean fun and maybe a little revenge!!lol


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Who deleted my post in this thread? It was a joke, moderators, a joke.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I don't know, I thought I had a psot in here too......Database corruption?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

And a post too.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

i am just to big of a target!


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

polarbear,

you have to find a better hiding place thats all.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Just wear a green shirt and stand still, no one witll shoot a tree.


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

or a red shirt with black stripes people will think it is the side of a barn. JK


----------

